# Chokecherries?



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

This bush is growing in my yard, looks like it might be chokecherry, but I'm not sure. I crushed some of the juice and put it on my lip to see if it was poisonous (the way I learned from survival school) and it tastes like a cherry, and I didn't get sick from that small amount. Can someone please confirm or deny if this is correct?





Also, if its not a choke cherry, is it edible? And if it is, what's the most efficient way to get the pits out?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

OK, the only cherry I have around here is wild black cherry, or Prunus serotina. This looks very similar in appearance to that, but the black cherry isn't a bush-it's a tree. I would say it is some type of cherry, or in the same family. (Rose family)


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Sure looks like chokecherry to me. How big are the pits?


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

They're almost as big as the cherries. Maybe 1/4 inch diameter?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes a chokecherry fruit is a small portion of the whole fruit cuz the pit is so big. If you eat them, they are quite tart, and the fruit has a tendency to make your lips feel almost numb, they kind of dry out your mouth like a fine dry wine.

They make excellent jellies and juice. I hate to tell you to go ahead and eat them, but IMO, they sure seem to be chokecherries... If only I could reach through the screen and taste them for you... lol


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

Yep that is exactly what happened when I put it on my lip. Felt very very dried out. I decided to make jelly. THANKS for your help! :banana:


----------

